# Best tiny treat for Pups



## LunasMom (Sep 11, 2011)

I am new to this forum. My Luna will be starting puppy class in two weeks and they suggest I bring soft, small treats. Right now her treats are her Wellness kibble which are not soft. She does take some time to chew them. Can you please suggest something healthy and appropriate? Thanks in advance for you help on this issue (and for all the comments I have read in many archives!)
Carol and Luna


----------



## steveoly (Jan 27, 2011)

Wellness makes Wellness Bites, which are soft squares that can be torn into little pieces. These are great for training and I believe they are now sold at places like Petco and Petsmart. Also, try Bil-Jac Gooberlicious treats and Little Jacs. These are both small soft chew treats. Digs like them as well.


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

I just use freeze dried beef liver treats. They're big, but I can cut them up into tiny pieces or pinch small pieces off as needed.


----------



## AnneSoCal (Sep 4, 2011)

I use Natural Balance rolls and just cut them up into little bite-sized cubes. Cookie absolutely LOVES those!


----------



## LunasMom (Sep 11, 2011)

Thanks to you both for such quick responses. Amazon will be sending me Wellness Beef and Turkey bites in 2 days. I will start with those. I noticed they also had a Wellness Bites for puppies but several of their reviewers gave them bad marks because the puppy treats gave their puppies bad gas and very loose stools. The Wellness Bites I got were given outstanding reviews. I looked for the freeze dried beef liver but they only seemed to come in large quantities and I wasn't sure which brand to get. Which brand do you use Tracy?


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

The Wellness bites for puppies did upset Jack a little (loose stools). The place I go for lessons recommends bringing a couple of different treats.

Low reward: for times, he is just waiting around and you have to keep his attention. "Look at me, look at me." Charllee Bears are good because they are low calorie. Or you could divide his evening (or breakfast) meal in half and bring the remainder.

Medium reward: This treat is a reinforcing treat. He has gotten the behavior down. Cheese, Little Jacs, Wellness bites

High reward: The stuff he will do _anything_ for. It varies from dog to dog. Cheese, hot dogs, jerky, chicken, etc.

The main thing is to break the treats so small that you can barely pick them up. That way you can do a 3 or 4 treat jackpot but not have to worry about calories.


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

I've used a couple of different brands. I have Pure Bites right now. Usually I just pick up whatever brand Walmart here carries.


----------



## LunasMom (Sep 11, 2011)

Interesting concept--to have levels of treats. I will look for the freeze dried liver at our Walmart. Then, I will try each kind of treat before we go to the first class so I know what's a low, medium or high grade treat!  Also, I will test each one for a couple of days to be sure that digestive upset is not an issue. Again, thanks to all (with your cute, cute pups). This is all new to us after having Siberian Huskies for 26+ years.
Carol and Luna


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

I use Zuke's Mini Naturals or Waggin Train Chicken/Pork/Duck Jerky treats. They prefer the Waggin Train Jerky treats. You can find them at Sam's Club/Walmart/Walgreens etc. I always break them up regardless of training or giving as a treat when we leave the house


----------



## Rita Nelson (Jul 13, 2009)

When Tucker was in puppy classes at All Dogs Gym high rewards treats were recommended. We used turkey hotdogs microwaved and cut into tiny pieces. Tucker LOVED them and learned quickly to obey the commands to get the treat.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

I usually cook either chicken or inexpensive steak and freeze it in little packets. When away from home or training something new I always use a high value treat. My guys will eat anything but I want them just to focused on me not other dogs, other treats. or floor finds. I season the treats to be super smelly a bit of garlic powder, curry powder, ginger paste and I add salt after its cooked. Misty is on the tiny side so sometimes with her I use peanut butter, or baby food on a wooden spoon.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

I like Zukes minis cut in half chicken . One and a half calories .


----------



## Pooch (Nov 23, 2010)

I use the Zukes minis also - peanut butter and chicken. One mini gets Fionn several treats. They're easy to cut or to break a piece off with your finger.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Carol73 said:


> Interesting concept--to have levels of treats. I will look for the freeze dried liver at our Walmart. Then, I will try each kind of treat before we go to the first class so I know what's a low, medium or high grade treat!  Also, I will test each one for a couple of days to be sure that digestive upset is not an issue. Again, thanks to all (with your cute, cute pups). This is all new to us after having Siberian Huskies for 26+ years.
> Carol and Luna


Be VERY careful of treats from Walmart. Many are made of ingredients from China. i don't feed anything from China to my pets... No quality/safety control!


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

It won't matter what treats you bring. The dog next to you always has more interesting treats. sigh...


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

I used teeny-tiny cooked hotdogs cut into little tiny pieces.


----------



## LunasMom (Sep 11, 2011)

morriscsps said:


> It won't matter what treats you bring. The dog next to you always has more interesting treats. sigh...


LOL! Thanks for the warning.:biggrin1:
Carol & Luna


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I use Zukes mini's too! I get them online very cheap!


----------



## jillnors2 (Apr 12, 2007)

I make meatballs and tear off little pieces, sometimes hot dogs too if I'm in a pinch.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Mine adore all the Bil-Jac treats (gooberlicious, little liver treats and the latest, which I forget for the moment). They are all small, soft and apparently delicious. None of them have ever had any adverse affect from them.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

I second the Bil-jac gooberlicious treats..the little liver ones too!!!!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

We like the Zukes and the gooberlicious also. Have had to save the gooberlicious for home practice, however. The dogs love them, but I have had them crumble a bit at class and don't want to leave crumbs around as a distraction. They really like string cheese too. I cut the 'log' of cheese into 3/8" to 1/2" cross cuts, and then separate those pieces into small 'string' pieces, put them in a sandwich bag and freeze them, so they are a bit more firm for class. That is 'our' favorite of the week.


----------



## Carter1601 (Mar 23, 2011)

Man... Watson would love to come train with any of the posters in this thread! He gets Cheerios...that's it. He can chew them quickly and get back to business. =) 

I haven't thought to offer him a higher value treat...maybe he would do even more if I did!


----------



## LunasMom (Sep 11, 2011)

Wow! Thank you all for the ideas varying from purchased treats to some "home grown" ones that can be used if I run out of the purchased ones (unless Luna decides she performs better on "home grown" ones). I especially appreciated the ideas to solve issues of 'messy treats in the pocket' like freezing cheese--Luna does like cheese--and the tips on what things to avoid. Since my original post I have tried Zukes Hip Action (a suggestion from her breeder as a once a day glucosamine/condroitin supplement) and Wellness WellBites (beef & Turkey Recipe). I can't see a difference in response to either one. Of course, I began treats using Wellness Puppy Kibble and she has learned (almost) to "sit" on those. 

I just got an Amazon.com Prime shipping membership so I can buy different treats one package at a time.:biggrin1:

Again, thanks for all the ideas.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Carter1601 said:


> Man... Watson would love to come train with any of the posters in this thread! He gets Cheerios...that's it. He can chew them quickly and get back to business. =)
> 
> I haven't thought to offer him a higher value treat...maybe he would do even more if I did!


If Watson likes them and can chew them quickly, that is what is important.  For our classes, what the trainer is concerned about is that they don't crumble to leave a distraction on the floor for the other dogs and also that they can eat them quickly, thus the soft treats. For the harder treats, some of the dogs have stood there chewing for far too long.



LunasMom said:


> Wow! Thank you all for the ideas varying from purchased treats to some "home grown" ones that can be used if I run out of the purchased ones (unless Luna decides she performs better on "home grown" ones). I especially appreciated the ideas to solve issues of 'messy treats in the pocket' like freezing cheese--Luna does like cheese--and the tips on what things to avoid. Since my original post I have tried Zukes Hip Action (a suggestion from her breeder as a once a day glucosamine/condroitin supplement) and Wellness WellBites (beef & Turkey Recipe). I can't see a difference in response to either one. Of course, I began treats using Wellness Puppy Kibble and she has learned (almost) to "sit" on those.
> 
> I just got an Amazon.com Prime shipping membership so I can buy different treats one package at a time.:biggrin1:
> 
> Again, thanks for all the ideas.


Carol, I don't think I would put the string cheese in my pocket, even frozen. It would thaw too quickly and become a stuck-together mass.

This is the pouch many of us in our training classes use. Was recommended by our trainer and class members got ours through her; it does work very well. I use the front pocket on it to hold a poop bag. When we come home from class, we throw it in the refrigerator, or it could be put in the freezer. I usually keep the 'messy' treats in a little zip-lock, although it does sometimes hinder grabbing them quickly. The nights where we have back-to-back classes, I will haul them in a small insulated lunch sack with an ice pack to keep any messy treats (meat or cheese) cold until we need them and then transfer to the pouch.

http://www.hanaleipets.com/index.cfm?action=cat.productOptions&productID=70919&categoryid=2892

I did not see what this gal's shipping charges are.


----------



## LunasMom (Sep 11, 2011)

Thanks, Linda. I never would have thought of a special pouch. I don't believe they had anything like that (or I didn't know about it) when I was training my Husky 13 years ago. The Brevard County (AKC group) Training Class for puppies had suggested wearing clothes with pockets. What a mess that could be. After reading your post I checked out ones similar to the one you suggested (reviewed at Amazon.com) and it's arriving Tuesday in plenty of time for our first class.


----------



## LunasMom (Sep 11, 2011)

Thanks to all who made suggestions. I have now tried Wellness WellBites, each cut into about 25 pieces --barely a smell lol-- as the at home most common treat. I tried Zukes minis cut into about 4 pieces each which is a higher value treat used for "come" command. I also have used (1/day) Zukes Hip Action on original advice from breeder for the Glucosamine/Chondroitin content. We use Gooberlicious (peanut butter very high value) cut in fourths for the treat near the Wee Wee pad which BTW seems to have resulted in more peepee accidents off pad.:frusty: I still intend to try some of the home-grown treats (hot dogs etc.)
Also, I did buy one of the training pouches to hold the treats and was surprised when one of the trainers commented on how neat it was. This forum is a fantastic resource. I don't know how I would manage Luna's puppyhood without you.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

LunasMom said:


> Thanks to all who made suggestions. I have now tried Wellness WellBites, each cut into about 25 pieces --barely a smell lol-- as the at home most common treat. I tried Zukes minis cut into about 4 pieces each which is a higher value treat used for "come" command. I also have used (1/day) Zukes Hip Action on original advice from breeder for the Glucosamine/Chondroitin content. We use Gooberlicious (peanut butter very high value) cut in fourths for the treat near the Wee Wee pad which BTW seems to have resulted in more peepee accidents off pad.:frusty: I still intend to try some of the home-grown treats (hot dogs etc.)
> Also, I did buy one of the training pouches to hold the treats and was surprised when one of the trainers commented on how neat it was. This forum is a fantastic resource. I don't know how I would manage Luna's puppyhood without you.


All good choices, and it's good to rotate, so that she doesn't get tired of just one.

One word of caution about the training pouch or "bait bag". If you are serious about obedience, these can become a problem. Dogs learn very quickly to look for them, and they behave differently if you aren't wearing one. Also, they tend to start to move crookedly during heeling, and you get crooked sits, because they are so focussed in on the bait bag.

After working with one for a while, I gave up and just started putting the training treats in my pocket. Fortunately, for "everyday" training, the less smelly things like Charlee Bears work fine. It's usually just classes, when there are lots of distractions, including dropped treats from previous classes, when I need something more high intensity. (i.e. smellyound For these I've just given up, and put up with a smelly pocket.:biggrin1:


----------



## LunasMom (Sep 11, 2011)

Thanks for the heads-up Karen. Wow, it seems like there are pitfalls everywhere. At present I've taken to wearing the "bait bag"almost as an article of clothing so there is little chance of her changing behavior with and without. lol However, I will keep an eye out for the problem you described.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

LunasMom said:


> Thanks for the heads-up Karen. Wow, it seems like there are pitfalls everywhere. At present I've taken to wearing the "bait bag"almost as an article of clothing so there is little chance of her changing behavior with and without. lol However, I will keep an eye out for the problem you described.


The problem, besides the out of position issue, is that if you decide to do competitive obedience, you won't be ALLOWED to use the bait bag. So if your dog is used to cuing off it, "oh, bait abg, that means it's time to work" vs. "no bait bag, I'm on free time" you'll have a problem to work through that is easily avoided.


----------



## heatherk (Feb 24, 2011)

I use Canine Carry-outs. Not the most healthiest treat, but it comes in big soft chunks that pull apart very easily so I can pinch off tiny bits (though I would break them up ahead of time for a class, to avoid making a mess. I have only trained Cey at home, so that is actually part of his training - to ignore the crumbs that fall, even the bits that he drops, and only take the treats from my hand - until I say 'All done!', anyway!)


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

krandall said:


> All good choices, and it's good to rotate, so that she doesn't get tired of just one.
> 
> One word of caution about the training pouch or "bait bag". If you are serious about obedience, these can become a problem. Dogs learn very quickly to look for them, and they behave differently if you aren't wearing one. Also, they tend to start to move crookedly during heeling, and you get crooked sits, because they are so focussed in on the bait bag.
> 
> After working with one for a while, I gave up and just started putting the training treats in my pocket. Fortunately, for "everyday" training, the less smelly things like Charlee Bears work fine. It's usually just classes, when there are lots of distractions, including dropped treats from previous classes, when I need something more high intensity. (i.e. smellyound For these I've just given up, and put up with a smelly pocket.:biggrin1:


I haven't noticed a problem while wearing the treat pouch with crooked sits or heeling. I put the pouch over on my right side so it is not directly near the dog where he is heeling. Our trainer says the cause of crooked sits or heeling is crossing over your body with the right hand to treat them, so we always treat with the left hand, the one closest to the dog, and offer the treat in the location where his nose is to be for a straight sit - don't hold/offer it in a location where he would have to sit crookedly to take it, and no treat for a crooked sit. We also practice by not wearing the bag and racing after we have finished the practice course to different locations where we have 'hidden' the treats so they have no clue where it may come from. Sometimes, I wear the bag and never reach into it so they don't get the idea that if the bag is on a treat is automatically forthcoming. It is also my poop bag holder!


----------



## JMGracie (Mar 30, 2011)

I've used the Wellness bites and break them up... those work pretty well.

Honestly, I find that string cheese is one of the best things. Relatively cheap compared to other dog treats, healthy, wholesome (no need to worry about nasty dyes, additives, mystery "meat"), they don't smell, you can break off little bits at a time, and they travel pretty well aside from needing to be cool if you're out for more than an hour or two. And of course, Gracie will do *anything* for cheese.

She had her hair cut really far back this spring when she was spayed, and so it's just started to get tangled/matted again within the last month or so. So I started working through the knots a little bit every day. In order to keep her from running away, I put her up on a barstool, and I feed her some cheese as I work through the tougher knots to help keep her focused instead of trying to bite at the comb. Anyways, after a week or so of doing this every day, as soon as I would go get the barstool, Gracie will rush up to it. She even tried to step/jump from the couch over to it, which I think is funny because she doesn't even like jumping up or down from the couch which is much lower. The only reason I can think that she gets so excited about being brushed is just because of the cheese I give her.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

motherslittlehelper said:


> I haven't noticed a problem while wearing the treat pouch with crooked sits or heeling. I put the pouch over on my right side so it is not directly near the dog where he is heeling. Our trainer says the cause of crooked sits or heeling is crossing over your body with the right hand to treat them, so we always treat with the left hand, the one closest to the dog, and offer the treat in the location where his nose is to be for a straight sit - don't hold/offer it in a location where he would have to sit crookedly to take it, and no treat for a crooked sit. We also practice by not wearing the bag and racing after we have finished the practice course to different locations where we have 'hidden' the treats so they have no clue where it may come from. Sometimes, I wear the bag and never reach into it so they don't get the idea that if the bag is on a treat is automatically forthcoming. It is also my poop bag holder!


It sounds like you're doing lots of good things to prevent bait bag problems. I WAS wearing it on the right, and feeding from the left. But Kodi wasn't fooled, and knew EXACTLY where the bag was. This caused him to start to forge and curl around my body. The trainer said this wasn't an uncommon problem, and since we are training for formal obedience too, where even a tiny bit of crookedness (MUCH less than would be ignored in Rally) will get you points off, we felt like we needed to nip it in the bud. Now that I keep the food in my pocket (if I carry it at all... like you, sometimes we leave it in random spots around the ring) it's a non-issue. There are so many other things I need to train, I'd rather NOT have to worry about training away from bait bag problems.ound:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

JMGracie said:


> I've used the Wellness bites and break them up... those work pretty well.
> 
> Honestly, I find that string cheese is one of the best things. Relatively cheap compared to other dog treats, healthy, wholesome (no need to worry about nasty dyes, additives, mystery "meat"), they don't smell, you can break off little bits at a time, and they travel pretty well aside from needing to be cool if you're out for more than an hour or two. And of course, Gracie will do *anything* for cheese.


Yeah, Kodi LOVED cheese as a puppy, and I still sometimes use it as a "plan B" if I run out of "better" treats, but he doesn't consider it a high value treat anymore. A lot of people with big dogs like the cheese because they can hold it in their mouths for better attention. That tactic doesn't work so well with our little guys!:biggrin1:


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

krandall said:


> Yeah, Kodi LOVED cheese as a puppy, and I still sometimes use it as a "plan B" if I run out of "better" treats, but he doesn't consider it a high value treat anymore. A lot of people with big dogs like the cheese because they can hold it in their mouths for better attention. That tactic doesn't work so well with our little guys!:biggrin1:


The human holds it in their mouth?? Wouldn't it get mushy and goopy? I guess when I am picturing this, I am thinking ICK! :biggrin1: Our trainer uses the string cheese a lot. Her border collies seem to love it. Augie really likes it - so far. Finn liked it for awhile, but he has gotten more picky and turns his nose up at it - unless Augie is eating it.  A couple of people in my Rally class get Braunschweiger - I think it is a spreadable liverwurst - and load it into a tube (that looks like a BIG toothpaste tube) that they get at the outdoor store. They take the cap off and squeeze a little bit out onto their finger. Their dogs seem to really love that. These people with taller dogs, however, seem to have a much easier time treating their dog. They can just swing their left hand out in front of the dog's face, where those of us with the smaller breeds have to contort all over to get the treat in the right spot! ound: Or at least that is the way it feels sometimes!

Karen, thanks for the heads up, however, about bait bags - I will keep an eye out for that behavior. Augie and Finn know that when they come out of the fridge, good things happen. :biggrin1: Either 'working on skills', as I call it, or going for a walk (because the cell phone and poop bags go in there too). One pair of shoes I put on also signals 'good things'  , and all kinds of excitement goes on when I bring them out. There is no way, yet, that I am going to walk these two at the same time. It breaks my heart when Augie follows me around and I am gathering up my stuff and putting on shoes - thinking he is the one going - and I put the leash on Finn. I try to alternate who goes first. Do you know if that is wrong? Should I be following the same order every day?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Yeah, I don't think I'd want to do the food in the mouth thing, even if I had a big dog. But lots of people do it. When the dog is in position and looking up, they spit a piece of food right into the dog's up-turned mouth. I'm sure the dogs love the Braunschweiger, but it sounds like it would take a lot of time and manual dexterity to be squeezing stuff out on your finger all the time. I don't think I could handle that one either!

Yeah, there are a lot of things that are easier when you are working with a bigger dog. But then I watch my classmate with two Great Danes do a stand and walk around... It takes FOREVER to walk around that big dog. Or the people with the Goldens, who have to watch every set-up for fear that the dog's tail is going to knock over a sign... Then I just figure we have DIFFERENT problems depending on the breed we work with! Maybe that's why so many people like Aussies... they're moderate in size, not too big or too small, and NO TAIL to knock things over. The PERFECT Rally dog!ound:

As far as what order to walk them in, I like to think I'd try to be fair, like you, but I have a feeling I'd keep walking Kodi first, so I didn't hurt his feeling. I don't know what's right though.


----------

